# BSN Responds to Class Action Lawsuit



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Written by Team BSN Friday, 28 December 2007 UPDATED PRESS RELEASE! BIO-ENGINEERED SUPPLEMENTS & NUTRITION, INC. (BSN) VIGOROUSLY DEFENDING CLASS ACTION LAWSUIT: Bio-Engineered Supplements & Nutrition, Inc. (BSN) is a leading developer, marketer, provider and distributor of nutritional supplements designed for health, training, physique, and performance support. Among other innovative products, BSN has assisted in [...]

*Read More...*


----------

